# Series 2 Without service as a digital VCR



## MCO (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a series2 AT&T box model DCT130040. I have heard that you can use some older Series2 boxes with older TiVo software to work as a digital VCR without a subscription. I got the Series2 at a sale with a broken HDD and recently got the software back on it. I am not sure if it has lifetime or not. But in the case that it does not, is there a way that I can revert to an older TiVo-OS to just use it as a digital VCR without service? I don't mind the Tivo not having service, I do it all the time on my Series1 unit I bought back in the day. I just can't afford it on a student's budget.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

MCO said:


> I have a series2 AT&T box model DCT130040. I have heard that you can use some older Series2 boxes with older TiVo software to work as a digital VCR without a subscription.


I think you heard wrong. It's certain Series *1* units that can be used to record unsubbed.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

A Series 2 standalone without a subscription is a "Boat Anchor."


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

bidger said:


> I think you heard wrong. It's certain Series *1* units that can be used to record unsubbed.


And certsin S1s that required a sub.

There is no software that can make an "ineligible" DVR work as an old S1, at least that would be legitimate and discussable here.


----------

